# Thining FP ink for use as a "highlighter"



## redfishsc (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Jr. Gent II that I use when I'm reading (lots of reading!) that I use to underline sentences like you might use a highlighter. 

I realize that there are a few "highlighter" colors available out there, but I'm wondering if I could thin something like Noodler's a bit, just a tad, to cut down on the intensity of the ink. 

I tried this once with water and it seemed to cause a "fuzzy" feel to the nib, assumedly the higher water content was making the paper fuzz up as I was writing. 

I am going to experiment with it soon, using isopropyl alcohol-- faster evaporation and perhaps less fuzz. 

Any reason NOT to try the alcohol? Anyone know what liquid would be better? 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 1, 2008)

I wouldn't use alcohol---prolonged contact might damage the plastic parts of the pen. Noodler's makes highlighter inks that you can use straight. Many of the more saturated inks like Noodler's or Private Reserve can be diluted with distilled water up to 1:1 without much change in intensity. This can help with inks that are slow to dry. You may be experiencing a paper issue, with the fuzzy feel, lots of book papers aren't very fountain pen friendly. Diamine makes some more subdued colors which might appeal to you. 

Since you are well within the fountain pen vortex already, I would highly recommend a visit here: http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/  .

Dan


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Dan. 

I've considered joining the FP network but I'm tied up on so many other sites, but you convinced me. Thanks, I just signed up (same name).


----------



## Dan_F (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, it's hard to maintain a consistent presence on too may sites. I've learned a ton over on FPN though.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 3, 2008)

I would use the Noodlers inks too, they are made fot just this use and Nathan has already done all this work for us.  

PS, keep an eye out, I am also there a bit under the same ID too.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, I'm under redfish there also. 

I have on order some Private Reserve red and some "spearmint green", will be the first Private Reserve I've tried. The red is for use at the Seminary, I just took a position as a grader for one of the profs, so I made a nice Churchill out of dogwood from Seminary campus that I'm sure I'll spill a lot of blood with.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 4, 2008)

Now I would think some nice Noodlers Tiananmen Red would be a nice fit for that pen.  Sadly, Pendemonium seems to be out of very freaking color!  I wanted to order some of that Violet Vote ink for a long time now...


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 4, 2008)

Have you given these folks a try yet? I have ordered from them twice and they're pretty quick, and prices are decent too. I looked and didnt' see the Violet Vote (there is a "violet" on the assorted color page but I don't know if it's the same). 

I have the Navajo Turquoise which is a beautiful, great flowing ink. I also have the "black-red" which is ug-buttly and really looks brown unless you use a broad-tip that writes like a garden hose, _then_ you see some actual red.

I just ordered a couple Private Reserve colors from them on Monday and they arrived today. First time I tried Private Reserve, seems to be as good as the Noodlers, just doesn't have the cool catfish on the label


https://www.apenloversparadise.com/products/?cat=43


----------

